# Looking for Roomies FWA!



## Fenrari (Jan 22, 2011)

Good (Insert appropriate time of day here)


It's the lovely Maple Wolfie/Frost Otter!

So I ended up booking a room with 2 double beds for FWA 2011 !

But as you can tell I'm just one person, so I don't really need 2 beds. If you're interested in grabbing the other one... It's available for a price (less per person).

I'm flying in Thursday Morning (3/17) and checking out Monday (3/21).

If you'd like to stay with me, look over my very short list of rules. Agree to them and then reply here + PM me your interest. I'm willing to take up to 3 or 4 guests.

Basic Rules of the Room:

  Just some basic things to follow if youâ€™re going to be rooming with me. 



 All payments should be made in cash (exact change) and/or be paid to Fenrari though his Paypal account: (Fenrari_at_Gmail.com)
No Smoking in the room (Hotel probably wouldnâ€™t allow it anyway)
No Illegal Drugs/Controlled Substances/Anything that could land you or me or my other guests in jail in the room
Ask first if youâ€™re inviting a friend over. If you need some private time with a friend, thatâ€™s fine by me, donâ€™t go over 2 hours, be reasonable, keep it cleanish in your part of the room and most importantly no used condoms on the floor.
If theyâ€™re not paying, theyâ€™re not staying in the room for a night or otherwise.
Please donâ€™t get excessively drunk and bungle in. I will call security on you if I feel youâ€™re a hazard to my safety.
Ask before you take/use someone elseâ€™s stuff. Itâ€™s polite to. If they say no, donâ€™t.
I have the final word on things. The roomâ€™s in my name so if you do something that gets me kicked out, thatâ€™s not cool. If things escalate Iâ€™m taking proper action to stop them.


----------



## woofwoofwoof (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, as it just so happens, I would like to take three slots off of you right here and now xP

They would be for me, my boyfriend ( http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mrmaxwell ) and my friend Kraven ( http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kravenlupei ).  We fit all of your rules and can pay right now.  Would love to talk more over IM if you think you're interested; just send me a PM on here or (preferably) on FA itself and I'll get back to you ASAP.

Thanks!


----------



## woofwoofwoof (Jan 30, 2011)

Terribly sorry the turnaround on this is so fast, but I'm afraid someone I spoke to a while back finally got in touch with me and we're all set up D:  So, nevermind xD


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 30, 2011)

It's cool, thanks for the interest anyway.


----------



## Mech (Jan 31, 2011)

I'd be down for a bed, but I can only go from Friday, then leaving on Sunday. Whee for working on the weekdays. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mech/


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 31, 2011)

If you're willing to follow the guidelines I've set and pay for your time there, I don't mind.


----------



## Chocola (Feb 4, 2011)

I am interested! PM'ing you :3


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 4, 2011)

I'd love to have a bed next to you.

Your GTW forum profile says you're a dom? :3


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 7, 2011)

Send me a message if you're interested. I'll look into the logistics of it all.


----------

